# T5 Lamps Recommendations



## johnny70 (3 Dec 2007)

Hello

I have just bought, AED524-39 ARCADIA IP64 T5 ELECTRONIC 
  TWIN CONTROLLER   LAMP 24/39W    

THis is for a 30" tank, I'm looking for 24" T5 lamps that will give good plant growth.

Anyone recommend where to get some from.

Cheers
J


----------



## milla (3 Dec 2007)

Check out this thread

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=555


----------



## johnny70 (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, can you recommend where to buy this size of these that I'm looking for from?

Cheers
J


----------



## Themuleous (3 Dec 2007)

That thread has links to online shops that sell the tubes cheap.

Sam


----------



## johnny70 (3 Dec 2007)

Oh, right, missed them first time round, thanks

J


----------

